# Tulip Washcloth



## MamaGclef (May 2, 2014)

Please let me know if the blue print does not show up.


----------



## kben (Sep 2, 2013)

this is a very nice pattern...is it available on raverly??


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

It is showing up well. Thanks for sharing your pattern. I look forward to giving it a try.


----------



## grammy52 (Dec 19, 2013)

I like this, pattern , I will get this pattern & give it a try.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

printed it from your download, will have to try it this weekend, thanx for sharing!


----------



## MamaGclef (May 2, 2014)

no. I'm knew to knitting and stumbled onto this web site.


----------



## MamaGclef (May 2, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. I hope you enjoy creating my washcloth.


----------



## MamaGclef (May 2, 2014)

Please let me know if there were any mistakes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## kben (Sep 2, 2013)

thanks was able to download pattern....will be on my must do list....thanks


----------



## grammy52 (Dec 19, 2013)

I downloaded it & will making it this week.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely washcloth pattern, will have to try this. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

A really good idea to have the pattern stitches in a contrasting color. Thank you.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. This is lovely.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## saxen (Jun 1, 2013)

Pretty! Thank you for sharing,I make a lot of dish clothes and love a new pattern.


----------



## guiding light (Jun 1, 2013)

Very cool pattern. I love dish/wash cloth patterns. Will have to do this one tomorrow. And Yes, the blue shows up clearly. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome and thanks for sharing. I am addicted to washcloths and welcome new do-able patterns.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I downloaded it, but it went into notebook, and came out jibberish.
I tried it twice...that's a first for me!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Downloaded with NO problem. Blue showed up very well.

Thanks very much for taking the time to do this for us! Personally speaking, one can ALWAYS use a good washcloth pattern. And this one is so nice.


----------



## SC Yarngirl (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern!! I am new to knitting and love to do washcloths!! I have been using I Love This Cotton Yarn. It is awesome!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very nice looking cloth - thanks for sharing the pattern


----------



## Ladydi65 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi did you have to block the dishcloth after you knitted it to show up the tulip,I really like the picture of this I will try this for sure.Thanks a lot for the pattern.
Diane


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice .


----------



## Ladydi65 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi there do you knit rows 6,7,8,9,10 because the pattern says row 6 knit then it just has the numbers 7 10 so I just took that as knitting all those rows 
Thank you in advance to answering my questions


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Very cute. I had no trouble seeing the tulip in your photo nor any problems with the download. Thank you. I've never knitted a washcloth, so will try your design.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ladydi65 said:


> Hi there do you knit rows 6,7,8,9,10 because the pattern says row 6 knit then it just has the numbers 7 10 so I just took that as knitting all those rows
> Thank you in advance to answering my questions


I believe rows 7 - 10 are a double repeat of rows 5 and 6.

i.e. 
Row 5 as on pattern
Row 6 is knit
Row 7 same as Row 5
Row 8 same as Row 6
Row 9 same as Row 5
Row 10 same as Row 6


----------



## Ladydi65 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you very much for your quick answer .As I read the pattern I did figure it out as I didn't read it right the first time.thanks again and God Bless


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks so much, always like the wash/dish cloths.


----------



## Ladydi65 (Jan 18, 2014)

So when you finish the tulip cloth does the tulip show up right away or do you have to block it to make it show?
Thank you in advance and Bless you
Diane


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. I love doing cloths and my sisters love that I make cloths for them. Is it your original pattern or someone else's. I like to mark my patterns with the originator.Thanks.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks have the pattern saved. Love your dishcloth very pretty.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovely pattern, thank you, I will enjoy making it


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Pretty!
Thank you


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

It shows up well and I love the color. Will defineatly make some as tulip is my nieces favorite flower Thank you


----------



## MamaGclef (May 2, 2014)

Sorry about the typos. 710 should be 7-10. These rows repeat rows 5 and 6 twice. 2932 should be 29-32. These rows repeat rows 27 and 28 twice. I hope this is not too confusing.


----------



## MamaGclef (May 2, 2014)

Diane,
The tulip shows up right away. You don't need to block it.


----------



## MamaGclef (May 2, 2014)

Sorry for the confusion. Your assumption was correct. 710 should have been 7-10. Rows 5 and 6 are repeated twice for these four rows. The same for 2932. It should be 29-32. Rows 27 and 28 are repeated twice for these four rows.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice pattern. Have downloaded it to do later. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

This part has me confused:

Row 5: K2, YO, P2TOG, P to last 4 sts, P2TOG, YO, K2.
Row 6: Knit
Rows 7-10:
Repeat rows 5 and 6 twice.

7-10 is only 3 rows. How can 5 and 6 be repeated? Am I reading it wrong?

thanks.


----------



## MamaGclef (May 2, 2014)

Row 7 repeat row 5
Row 8 repeat row 6
Row 9 repeat row 5
Row 10 repeat row 6
I hope this is helpful.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. On my to do list.


----------



## Ladydi65 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you for letting me know that the tulip does not have to be blocked
Diane


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!! Will have to give this a try.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I couldn't download the pattern but your photography is so good that I can copy the picture. Thanks.


----------



## MamaGclef (May 2, 2014)

I sorry to hear you couldn't download the pattern. Good luck figuring it out with the picture. I CO 41 sts. I used 4 ply cotton yarn {I used Sugar'n'Cream}. I used US 7 needles. The gauge is 19 sts and 25 rows to 4 inches in St st. I hope these details are helpful.


----------

